# Beagle/Lab OR Beagle/border collie?



## Cesare Borgia (Jun 22, 2009)

I have began to suspect that my supposed Beagle/Lab mix is in fact a Beagle/BC mix, the mother was on site when i got her but the father was no where to be found, perhaps the people i got her from just assumed that it was neighbors lab, she seems to have the markings of a BC and the features of a beagle. here is some comparison.

here is a Border collie









Here is Shiloh









Border Collie









Shiloh 









Anyone think i am onto something or am i just fooled by the colors?


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

That neck wattle just screams "Lab!" to me. Unless Beagles have them, too? I'm not Beagle saavy.


----------



## Cesare Borgia (Jun 22, 2009)

im unsure of what neck wattle is


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

"Wattle" refers to the dangling flesh found under the chins of many animals (including older humans!).


----------



## Cesare Borgia (Jun 22, 2009)

ahhh, i think that is a beagle trait and also because my dog is slightly over weight.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

It could be either. BCs don't have an official physical conformation standard, so they can really look like anything, but Shiloh's body looks too stout for a breed that is usually a marathon runner. The coat is common in Border Collies, but lots of dogs have the same color pattern.

I believe the black/white coloration was a trait of the St. John's water dog, from which all the modern retrievers are descended. I'm not an expert, but it could be just a long-dormant coat pattern in Labs that got expressed from crossing with a Beagle; the face definitely carries Lab & Beagle elements.


----------



## Cesare Borgia (Jun 22, 2009)

Independent George said:


> It could be either. BCs don't have an official physical conformation standard, so they can really look like anything, but Shiloh's body looks too stout for a breed that is usually a marathon runner. The coat is common in Border Collies, but lots of dogs have the same color pattern.
> 
> I believe the black/white coloration was a trait of the St. John's water dog, from which all the modern retrievers are descended. I'm not an expert, but it could be just a long-dormant coat pattern in Labs that got expressed from crossing with a Beagle; the face definitely carries Lab & Beagle elements.


The coat is the main thing that makes me wonder, its very soft and the spots around the nose is something i have seen in many BCs


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

1) Wait, so the Beagle was the mother?

2) Is it possible that there's both Lab AND BC in there? There's Beagle in her, no doubt... but the blocky head and the stout frame looks kind of Labby. At the same time I'm not sure where the black/white colouring could have come from. I want to say BC, but black and white runs in Beagles too, albeit uncommonly.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Lots of Beagles are spotted, including around the nose. Check out the rescues on this page, especially Bucky, Annie, and Oreo.


----------



## Cesare Borgia (Jun 22, 2009)

The mother was a pure beagle, perhaps the father was a Lab/BC cross, that would explain a few things, as far as the father goes, all i know is what they told me in the 5 minutes that i talked to them. (they said half lab and half beagle)

btw, i have heard of the very rare black and white beagle before, that would be something else to own one.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Not really, I'm sure it would be just like owning any other Beagle, haha


----------



## Cesare Borgia (Jun 22, 2009)

rosemaryninja said:


> Not really, I'm sure it would be just like owning any other Beagle, haha


yes, but a pure breed black and white one


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't see any BC in her. I have seen black and white beagle mixes before and remember a LOT of breeds have those markings, not just BCs. Spaniels like springers often are marked like that.


----------



## mmb42 (Aug 30, 2008)

Lots of Beagles are spotty! Just ask Doug!  










Some beagles also get the neck thing as well.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

My friend's dog looks just like Shiloh, and he's supposed to be a Lab/Springer Spaniel mix. I guess you can't dispute the Beagle part if that was her mom, but I doubt Dad was a purebred Lab.


----------



## six pack (May 10, 2009)

These fella's are brothers...Lab and Springer. They all look different. There is no specific confirmation in a mixed breed dog. Best ya can do is guess and have fun with it


----------



## melody (Feb 2, 2009)

It is possible for the mother to have breed with several dogs and have littlers such as this. I have BC's, and what your dogs looks like is a BC. Since you stated that the mother is beagle, I think you have a BC(coloring, face)/beagle( ears, neck) ears 



Cesare Borgia said:


> The mother was a pure beagle, perhaps the father was a Lab/BC cross, that would explain a few things, as far as the father goes, all i know is what they told me in the 5 minutes that i talked to them. (they said half lab and half beagle)
> 
> btw, i have heard of the very rare black and white beagle before, that would be something else to own one.


----------

